# Murray riding lawn mower won't start...



## davel (Dec 22, 2006)

When I crank it, the crank shaft spins and everything seems ok but it won't fire.  I put a new plug in and it's making a spark.  Tried to clean out the carb to make sure it's getting fuel but I don't know much about motors.  Doesn anyone have an idea?  I want to sell it and it would be better selling it if it were running.  (it's a 12.5 horse Briggs & Stratton engine).  Thanks.


----------



## Holton (Dec 22, 2006)

davel said:


> When I crank it, the crank shaft spins and everything seems ok but it won't fire.  I put a new plug in and it's making a spark.  Tried to clean out the carb to make sure it's getting fuel but I don't know much about motors.  Doesn anyone have an idea?  I want to sell it and it would be better selling it if it were running.  (it's a 12.5 horse Briggs & Stratton engine).  Thanks.



 Grab ahold of the plug wire and be sure she's getting fire. I said the only cuss word  I have ever said doing doing such though.

If ya can take the bowl off. Then the float . Pin and needle will fall out most likely.  Clean out good with carb spray. Spray up through where needle came out real good. 
 She might crank. Starting fluid works too.


----------



## Darryl Yates (Dec 22, 2006)

I had the same problem with my murry..It was the safety switch on the seat stopping mine from starting..


----------



## shop foreman (Dec 22, 2006)

you could try the starting fluid just a little is all u need if it runs its in the fuel delivery if it dont its most likely in the electrical either spark or a safty.


----------



## davel (Dec 23, 2006)

How did you fix the safety switch on the seat?  Thanks.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Dec 23, 2006)

If the plug is making a spark the safety switch is not an issue.

The safety switch just grounds the ignition to the chassis.

If you have spark, more than likely a fuel problem.  If you turn and turn it  over is the plug wet with fuel.


The other potential porblem is old gas.  If you keep gas in a plastic can 3 months  or more, odds are  that the gas has gone bad.  Requires a thorough carb cleaning ,and fresh gas.   At a minimum, I'd drain all the gas from the lawnmower tank, turn the engine over several times with the plug removed, put in fresh from the station gas, andtry that.


----------



## davel (Dec 23, 2006)

I don't think the plug is wet with fuel.  If not, what would the problem be?  It could be bad gas but I had run it not long before it wouldn't start.  Like I said, I'm not really knowledgable about engine problems.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Dec 23, 2006)

Oh Well how much ya gonna try and sell it for?


----------



## THREEJAYS (Dec 24, 2006)

If you seeing a spark and the plug is new try poring a little gas in spark plug hole,not too much,replace plug and seeif it fires up for a little bit.If so then it's for sure not getting fuel.Carb will probably have to be cleaned good.Good luck


----------



## davel (Dec 24, 2006)

I need to sell it regardless so does someone want to make an offer on it?  I really don't have the time to fix it because we will be moving soon and I need to get rid of it.  It has been a good mower (we've had it for about 10 years) and it's always been garage kept.


----------



## davel (Dec 26, 2006)

Here's a question.  Could it be a fuel filter?  There is a red plastic circular thing about half-way between the fuel line from the tank to the carb.  Thanks.


----------



## tmelrod (Dec 26, 2006)

could be filter, and yes, the red thing is it. they are only a couple bucks, and available at any parts store.


----------



## hogman2 (Dec 30, 2006)

Have you tried the starting fluid as suggested? An engine requires 4 basic things to run:

Fuel (.5-1 second squirt of starting fluid will provide this)
Air (remove your air filter to spray in the staring fluid)
Spark (you said you have this)
Compression

If you have a spark and try the starting fluid and the engine does not at least try to start you probably have a compression problem (stuck valve/rings, worn rings) or the timing is off (if the engine ran properly last year this is unlikely)

Most of these engines are fairly simple and will at least try to run if the basics are in place.


----------



## MikeyMax (Dec 30, 2006)

*Murray Suggestion*

I had the same problem last spring when I tried to start my Murray for the first mow of the season.  Long story short, I drained the fuel tank and put in fresh gas and it started with the help of some starter fluid.  Godd luck!!


----------



## davel (Dec 30, 2006)

Thank you all for your advice.  Sounds like I need to drain the fuel and try some starting fluid.  Thanks!
Dave


----------

